# Can you grill hot dogs for a crowd and keep them warm in a crock pot??



## dixie

I need to take hot dogs for a crowd. I wonderded if I can grill them first and then take them in a crock pot to keep them warm? Do they become rubbery or dried out? Do the ones on the bottom burn? Should I put a little water in the botton?
thanks for any info!


----------



## Passepartout

dixie said:


> I need to take hot dogs for a crowd. I wonderded if I can grill them first and then take them in a crock pot to keep them warm? Do they become rubbery or dried out? Do the ones on the bottom burn? Should I put a little water in the botton?
> thanks for any info!



It's the perfect way to hold them. Put some liquid in the bottom. I put beer in there, but your taste may vary. Water with a bouillon cube would be fine too. About 1-2". You'll see the professional brat and hot-dog carts do it the same way. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## MichaelColey

I've seen hamburger patties done the same way.  A friend of ours makes a mix of BBQ and 7 Up to put burgers in.  Keeps them warm and juicy and has a good flavor.  Water and a bouillon cube sounds great for hot dogs, etc.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Boil First, Then Grill.*

Some of the best hot dogs we've had were boiled up nice & fat & kept in a pot simmering by the grill.  Right before serving, they went on the gas or charcoal grill briefly, just for flavor.  

Yum. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pkyorkbeach

YUM


It is almost lunch time too!!

Great ideas.  I will keep this in mind myself


----------



## Kay H

Just make sure that the crock pot is already heated when you put the hot dogs in.


----------



## ricoba

When I first read the title I thought, yuck no, but I obviously I am dead wrong.   

TUGGERS are a very knowledgeable bunch about lots and lots of things!:whoopie: :whoopie:


----------

